# Loading new kernel says "Loading GentooEBDA too big.&qu

## Lemma

What is this? The loadning process stops after this, but 3-finger salute is still working  :Wink:  . Too big? (I have a  kernel that does work at the size of 1M too...)

/Lemma

----------

## Lemma

Got it!  :Laughing:   Using append [...] while spelling ide-scsi wrong was the cause ! ! ! Now I don't have to do that misstake again   :Wink: 

/Lemma

----------

